# What portafilter replacement for Gaggia Classic?



## Raymondlin (Apr 16, 2019)

Mine is looking a bit weathered from 10 years of use, want something with a better handle. What do you guys recommend?

Would like one with a double sprout over bottomless (already have one), angled too.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

A Gaggia standard portafilter would fit & has the commercial type handle too.

There are most likely other ones which will fit too but gaggia have the lugs in a different position to a standard E61 group which will cut down your choices a bit.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The angle on the lugs can be different and some are thicker / thinner. This can cause the PF to lock in a different position OR not lock in securely.

Check before you buy that it is the correct one.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Standard commercial gaggia Pf will fit.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/gaggia-portafilter-walnut-double-4714-p.asp


----------



## RamonyCajal (Mar 20, 2019)

I have been using this one (bottomless) for a few weeks and I am pretty happy so far. https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/gb/Gaggia-Bottomless-Naked-Portafilter-21g-Black-Handle/m-1988.aspx

Don't know how well it compares to other brands/sellers though


----------



## Cafemina (Mar 16, 2019)

Same. I'd recommend a bottomless


----------



## naio (Mar 28, 2019)

RamonyCajal said:


> I have been using this one (bottomless) for a few weeks and I am pretty happy so far. https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/gb/Gaggia-Bottomless-Naked-Portafilter-21g-Black-Handle/m-1988.aspx
> 
> Don't know how well it compares to other brands/sellers though


I have the above and I can confirm that it fit's perfectly


----------

